

Intel Announces HTML5 Development Environment - spacestronaut
http://www.drdobbs.com/web-development/intel-announces-html5-development-enviro/240153058

======
rikkus
Went to sign up for a 'developer account'.

My password: udxeik8SovTCW0qhlPMr00dBBWTW6zeAbDQ77PLIOcidhXZsEhg7yP10B4ygqkzU

Rejected with: \- Password must contain at least 1 special character \-
Password must not be longer than 15 character(s)

So... ?Gc76+;%ap``h}( \- Invalid Character(s) in Password

Less 'special'? ... %_H$Jo#];:=?RK& \- Password must contain at least 1
numeric character

Here you go then: 8-8jvr£B9#UQ4Q/ \- Invalid Character(s) in Password

Gah. I know just know if I sign up for this, in a few months there'll be an
announcement about how they've had their account details 'stolen' by
'hackers'. Not that they're incompetent or anything.

~~~
rikkus
So I thought I'd test it out a little more. Pretended I'd forgotten my
password. Pressed the link and it said 'Password emailed'.

Turns out it's not as bad as that! I wasn't emailed my password. I was emailed
a link.

[http://appcenter.html5tools-
software.intel.com/csd/ForgotPas...](http://appcenter.html5tools-
software.intel.com/csd/ForgotPassword.aspx?e=rik@hemsley.cc&v=EYl0htUzhivYzcIo+zrIyEFQUE1PQkk=)

That's fine. So there's this unique token that means only I can reset my
password... Except... Let me decode that token...

EYl0htUzhivYzcIo+zrIyEFQUE1PQkk= -> t3+(:APPMOBI

So does this mean I could reset anyone's password, given their email address?

Anyway I went to the page and put a new password in (trying to follow the
unstated rules found previously). When I pressed submit, the page darkened and
I was told 'Error 500'.

Tried again with a new password and was told 'Password must contain one of the
following !@#$% special character[s].[sic]

Well, I was told it for a second, but the message went away really quickly, so
I had to keep submitting the password it didn't like until I'd remembered what
the characters it required were.

Anyway the password reset link doesn't appear to expire, so if you fancy
logging in to Intel AppCenter as me, just reset my password. I can always
reset it back if I want to use it.

~~~
facorreia
I just did. For your convenience, your new password is IDisposable#1.

~~~
rikkus
Thanks for that. From now on, I'm keeping my passwords in plain text on public
websites and having other people set them for me.

~~~
hmottestad
This was the best discussion I've read on hackernews in a long time. So I made
a screen shot and put it on my blog :) <http://fluffyelephant.com/>

------
otikik
The linked page on the OP talks about the project without having the decency
to provide a link to it. Here it is:

<http://html5dev-software.intel.com/>

------
facorreia
What's the current state of jqMobi vs jQueryMobile? jqMobi's team has outlined
issues with jQueryMobile[1]. What has changed since then? Does jqMobi have an
edge?

[1] <http://blog.jqmobi.com/post/15943804783/were-doing-it-wrong>

~~~
dmethvin
jqMobi and jQuery Mobile are two very different things. Despite "jq" in the
name, jqMobi is not jQuery (or jQuery Mobile) compatible. It has a similar
syntax and implements a subset of features, but even the APIs with the same
names are not always fully compatible.

My main question would be whether there is a long-term commitment to jqMobi by
Intel. For something with Intel's name on it, the project pages have an
embarrassing number of spelling and grammar errors. [1] I don't see a lot of
contributors to the repo [2] and the unit tests haven't been updated in 3
months despite quite a bit of recent activity in the repo.

    
    
        [1] http://app-framework-software.intel.com/
        [2] https://github.com/01org/appframework
    

[Edit: I should say I'm on the jQuery team]

~~~
imaffett
Hi dmethvin,

I'm the one responsible for all your complaints...sadly my dad is an edito, so
I always feel bad with the spelling/grammar errors ;). You are correct in not
every function works the same way (just as the case with Zepto.js). We've
added new functionality and have even seen changes from our implementation
make it's way into jQuery 2.0 (how props/attr work but not saying we are
responsible)

For everyone else, Intel is committed to the project (that's about all I can
say now). Keep a look out and you won't be disappointed!

Ian

~~~
dmethvin
Hi Ian, I think you're doing an amazing job, but basically by yourself if the
GitHub graphs are any indication [1]. It helps to have a group of people with
differing experiences and perspectives when designing an API, and of course
more people to do the heavy lifting as well. If docs aren't your thing, then
there should be someone to review and write the docs. Since jqMobi has
diverged from jQuery, that makes docs even more important because the name
implies to people that it works like jQuery.

As far as the attr/prop thing goes, we changed it a couple of years ago in
jQuery 1.6 and deprecated the old behavior, but there is still a lot of code
out there that does the wrong thing. That's why 1.9 was such a code breaker
for a lot of people.

    
    
        [1] https://github.com/01org/appframework/contributors

~~~
imaffett
Hi Dave,

Would be nice to have some offline conversations - can you drop me a line? You
can get my email from my github pages site.

thanks, Ian

------
gridmaths
so this is jqMobi [ rebranded + extended ? ]

github : <https://github.com/01org/appframework/>

~~~
facorreia
"jqMobi is now Intel's App Framework"[1] (also referred to in the same page as
"Intel App Framework").

[1] <http://app-framework-software.intel.com/>

------
chrisstu
Looking at that DDJ page epitomises an awful web page layout. Garish ads,
links, blocks of text all over the place. It's painful and actually makes it
difficult to read the article content. It's amazing what people will put up
with.

~~~
brudgers
For me, it's enough to know he's still alive and living in Florida. Think of
it as the white belt and shoes of the good doctor's retirement years.

------
general_failure
Has anyone managed to login and use the xdk/ide?

------
camus
registered , the link in the email redirected me to a page with a java applet
... did not go further ... Intel , i thought the whole thing was about HTML5 ?
, dont send me to a page with a java applet.

~~~
caw
It says it needs Java 6 or 7 + Chrome. So the interface is probably in HTML5
(the Chrome requirement), but the hardware emulators are in Java. You get a
tab in Chrome directed at localhost:58888/_emulator/_ide/index.html

Coincidentally no new tabs would load in Chrome after I ran that. However,
existing tabs were able to load.

